# hi! New here =0)



## babyyitslove (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello! Im Lindsey :heart:
Im 24 years young, married, mother of two kids under the age of two (lord help me lol), with a pretty extensive collection of reptiles. 
I had sworn off forums and vowed to stick to iherp after frequenting a forum for crested geckos and leaving with a bad taste in my mouth. I can't stand 1 uppers and that's all there seems to be on gecko forums. 
Anyway, I found this forum after doing some research on our new little Columbian that I picked up on August 3rd. I suppose I decided to break my vow to stay away from forums because, well, I need this one! Our Tegu was an impulse buy, I held him at the store and it was just meant to be.

So, here is Ganja....














So, funny story. We took my sister in law to the orthodontist in a city about an hour and a half away. After her appointment, we swung by Petco and talked to this really nice guy that works there who informed us of a mom &pop joint just about 3 miles away. So we hit this place up, expecting the usual (you know, snakes, geckos, spiders), mind you my husband has been saving money for the September Tucson show to find an argentine.... we walk into this store and BAM! Three adult Argentines, one b&w male, 1b&w female and a red female! My husband nearly shits himself. Low and behold 'not for sale'. We look below them and there is a lonely little Columbian in a huge tank all alone. For sale. ITS OURS!
SO we have to still drive an hour and a half home, the dude puts it in a snake bag. Ok, w/e. So we get about 1/3 of the way home and he gets out of the bag. Crap. I pull over on the highway as he has ended up under the gas pedal. My husband gets out, walks to my side, and I tell him to swing the door open and snatch him!!!
Well, he swung the door open and this thing darted off under the dash.... is literally IN the dash. So we have to drive a whole hour back home with a Tegu in our dash. We got home, ripped the car apart, after 2 hours of trying he finally gets into a position for us to grab him. Whew! I was just glad he was ok. Hes gotta be the fastest thing I've ever seen on four legs!









the hubby and I. 
So next up, just some pictures of the husband and I to aid you all in putting a face with a name ....


----------



## Josh (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome to TeguTalk!


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol great story to a new pet <3


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 9, 2011)

Why thank you!!! 
And oh goodness I know. I was so afraid that he would've been traumatized and posed a set back for taming. But so far he's really tolerant of being handled after the first 1-2 minutes of squirming. There's a special spot in his enclosure where he goes when he wants to be left alone, so we give him that and leave him be. 
Favorites: his tongue and when he digs. Its just too cute!
Not so favorites: how he huffs and puffs like he's going into freaking cardiac arrest before I remove him from the enclosure for feeding.

We've reduced his feeding response by feeding frozen and creating a routine. He no longer attacks his food, he just senses it out and calmly munches.


----------



## james.w (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome and what else do you keep?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome ! Nice BP you got yourself.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 9, 2011)

welcome to tegutalk it is a great site and everyone is awsome any questions you have will be answered but that's a good lookin gu you got there


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks! That's my Maximus. He's such a sweetie.

I keep lots of stuff. They're all listed in my signature.

But ill sum it up anyway.... *deep breathe*.....
Geckos: tokays, cresteds, leachie, leopards.
Snakes: ball pythons & Columbian boas
Odd balls: bearded dragon & uromastyx lizards
And Mr. TEGU.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 9, 2011)

_ Welcome to the site, tegu addiction and congratulations on the new addition. My first tegu was Colombian,.. also impulse buy and she gave me a crash course in Tegus 101 and then some. 

You'll have a B&W or one of the larger tegus in no time,.. I guarantee it ._


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 9, 2011)

We plan on adding 1 female to each existing species in our collection .
New species to be added will be an Argentine Tegu, Gargoyle geckos,Day Geckos and Flying Geckos.


Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _ Welcome to the site, tegu addiction and congratulations on the new addition. My first tegu was Colombian,.. also impulse buy and she gave me a crash course in Tegus 101 and then some.
> 
> You'll have a B&W or one of the larger tegus in no time,.. I guarantee it ._



We have someone trying to find one within a 3 hour drive for us. We live in the middle of the desert and its been hitting 104° almost everyday so shipping is SO out of the question that it almost never existed.


----------

